# What did I do wrong?



## Funkyfairy (Sep 13, 2011)

I've just come home to find my mouse, Pudding, dead in his cage. He was just laying there, he's so cold and stiff.

He showed no symptoms of being ill. I got him from the pet shop (I know, but he was all on his own though) on the 23rd September and he was only 10 weeks old. 

I feel gutted.

He was so sweet.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

sorry to hear about your mouse, mice go down hill very quickly, him being on his own wouldnt have made a differance.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

oh no i am so sorry for your loss

Rest In Peace Pudding, Scamper free young boy at the bridge.


----------



## Funkyfairy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.

I had another look at Pudding last night and his nose was bright pink with perhaps even a speck of blood on it.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I've seen the way most commercially bred and mice and tats are bred for the feeder and pet shop market. As long as they can live long enough to be sold health isn't important. A new owner doesn't have to do anything wrong for them to die


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Pudding.
Sadly what Hawksport said is very true, it's a lottery when pet shop animals are purchased, where they usually come from is the equivalent of rodent battery farming.
I had a mum & 16 babies (rats) from someone who'd been sold missexed pet shop rats, many of them have died at a young age, including the mum & 2 of the boys I'd kept. On the other hand I had one pet shop rat once who made it to over 3.
Don't blame yourself as I'm sure it's nothing you did wrong


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

not long ago i went to a pet shop and a mouse was getting bullied they had just thrown a new set of mice into a old set and they didnt get along there was fighting and 1 had blood on it, so i took him home, he was underweight bitten and blind in 1 eye he only lasted 7 days.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

That's the problem with pet shop rodents  sadly you can give them the best care ever and they may still die young 

Scamper free pudding


----------



## floppylopper (Feb 19, 2012)

Funkyfairy said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> I had another look at Pudding last night and his nose was bright pink with perhaps even a speck of blood on it.


Sorry for your lost.
blood? I don't own a mouse but maybe head injury? I am so sorry...sometimes things go wrong so quickly and it can't even be kept in control. I am sure it wasn't even your fault.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss  I doubt it was anything you had done, this is the harsh reality of buying from a pet shop i'm afraid, you just don't know where he came from (((hugs)))


----------

